# New In MI.



## sorrybrah (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome! whats your local hill ?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, This is my 1st Full season so at the time I posted this I didn't have a "Local" hill. I have been going to Pine Knob for the last couple weekends. It seems like the biggest in the area! (...longest runs etc.) 

I got my 1st lesson (...and first couple "Hip Pointer" injuries!!  ) @ Mt. Brighton last weekend of Jan. 2011! since then, I hit Brighton 2 or 3 more times. Even tried the chute they have for snowboarders on the toboggan hill out at Kensington! (that chute was way too narrow, steep & icy for a noob, but I fell down it a few times anyway!!) 

Made several trips to Boyne in Mar. & Apr. before the snow melted completely. I liked it there, but it's too far & too expensive to use as a local! A 4-5 hour drive, each way is just too much for any "Day" trips by myself! 

Might give Alpine a try today before it gets too warm & starts raining. _ (...Frickin" RAINING!!! Mid. Jan. in Michigan, and it's STILL FRICKIN' RAINING!!! WTF!!)_ but I Digress,..

I hear Alpine's pretty small, but it's a half hour/ 40 min. closer to me than Pine Knob so it's worth a look I guess! 


So, Where's your Hill?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello potential riding buddy. Visit this good ol' thread...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/mi...al-michigan-winter-thread-160.html#post471405


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Leo,

Thanks for the link. I have read a few of the posts there already. Not all 165 pages of them, but just generally skimming thru them. So far I'm doing a lot of looking around, reading various posts that look interesting or pertinent to me. I'm still trying to get a feel for the people & info in these forums!

_Most_ folks here seem to be *FAR* more experienced and knowledgeable about riding than I am, , (...not to mention quite a bit younger than myself!) but at some point I'm hoping I will find some people that I don't annoy (...and vise versa)   ...maybe just a pal or two to meet up with & ride the local hills on occasion!

Anyway, see you in the lift lines!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You can't be that much older lol. Most of us are in our 30's. I'm 30 myself.


----------

